# Debating getting a Kayak, I'm a big guy, suggestions?



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

So i'm debating on getting a kayak soon, i've read about self rescue, can I do 3 pull ups? probably not, i'm a big guy, want something wide, slow.. hopefully new and made in the USA

Would like to go with others for a while starting out... and looking to spend less then $700 ..paying for piers, parking, and worrying of trespassing, towing, etc... is pissing me off


Anyways, suggestions would be nice, 

i'm not much of a swimmer but i imagine with a good vest i'll be ok if i tipped, but this is why i want a wide, open cockpit design

thanks in advance, sorry if there are other posts like this...i'm lazy


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/product/index/products/angler/angler_ride/ride_135_angler


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Check out the Malibu lines of kayaks. Particularly the XFactor and Stealth


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

dont worry about not being able to do 3 pull ups. I dont think I can do one and I have never had a problem getting back in. as mentioned above, the x-factor and stealth series of malibu kayaks are very good boats for bigger guys like myself. the mini x is also a very stable boat and can be had for around $650 but is short and is only rated to support 325 lbs. the stealth 12 is becoming very popular and can be had for around $1000


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

O've become an Ocean Kayak fan of late. I'm paddling a Prowler 15 and it's an awesome yak. has a rate capacity of 450 pounds and is really stable. It's not a dance floor like a Ride 135, but pretty darn close.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i myself have a ride but i would not suggest it to anyone whos gonna fish any kind of structure like the cbbt or the ships because of the type of plastic they have been using it seems to get cut and gauged deeply when rubbing oysters and stuff i would suggest the ocean kayak line of kayaks they seem to have a more durable type of plastic i am on my third ws ride two of them have cracked on the top just my two cents other then that the ws ride is a well designed boat just cheaply made imo


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

If possible, pick a few yaks you think you might like and take them for a test drive. A few places rent yaks, and stores like Wild River Outfitters and Blue River Mountain Sports have yak demo days. 

Since you mentioned cockpit sizing, I guess you're thinking of a sit inside yak? Most of the ones suggested are sit on top; both types of yaks are good. I prefer sit on top, at least there's no bailing if you turtle.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Blue Ridge Mountain Sports has a demo day May 9, I think at the end of 64th street but give them a call at their Hilltop, VB location for details. Try different ones out and see how they feel for you. Everyone is a bit different.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm very partial to my Wilderness Systems Tarpon 160i. But...some of my more rotund friends that have paddled it tend to repine it's capabilities. I weigh in at a mere 165 lbs. 

Skunk


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm 6'10" and about 230 pound, so I'm longer rather than bigger. I like the Heritage Redfish I just got, and it seems to be pretty stable, but I really like the Ride 135 as well. Very nice boat.


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

I own a ocean kayak big game. It is wide and stable. I'm 6'3" 320 and fish out of mine all the time. I would suggest test paddleing one of these. The one thign that I had to change in my set up was the paddle. I went with the longer 240 paddle because of width of the kayak.


Dan


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Wild River Outfitter's demo day is May 16. Go there and paddle everything you can before you buy anything.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeh im 6'4" around 225 and paddle a ride 135 and have a blast in it. Its a cadilac for sure. No problems in current or against the wind and I could carry a kid maybe even a small adult in the milk crate deck. Comfortable for long paddles and very stable. Just do a search on this web site of the ride 135 and you will see a ton of stories and they are in your price range with out rudder which I think you will want in big water. Good luck


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

There's a demo day coming up in a few weeks at Appomattox River Company. You can try out some different yaks there and get a feel for what you like. Hard to beat try before you buy.

I like my Hobie Outback.

- Luther


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i have a Herritage red fish and a WS tarpon. if you are a large fella go with a red fish, wide stable and dry. go to a demo day and try some, everybody has an opinion some smell better than others.


----------

